
Show HN: TrumpTalkTherapy – getting Trump supporters/opponents talking - trahn
https://m.me/1360792197326157
======
trahn
So, the idea is simply that talking about it and seeking conversations might
be better than furthering the current devision and split in the people we are
seeing today.

Oh, and I must add that the whole thing is totally anonymous and I urge
everyone to stay civil. Also, I build in a report function.

~~~
nerdponx
I like this idea. But see my other comment ;)

------
unstatusthequo
As a libertarian, this is great! How I can taunt both sides of this miserable
dichotomy of hell.

------
nerdponx
Facebook required? No thanks.

~~~
trahn
hehe... yeah, just build it for that, but good point. It's my first chat bot
project (and node.js project for that matter) and I figured I just start with
one platform. And Facebook being the biggest...

~~~
nerdponx
I just don't understand why _any_ closed platform is needed here. Is this
relaying messages between Facebook accounts? Why not run it on top of IRC or
XMPP or Matrix?

